# T2 from Hawk2009



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have had this for some time now and just thought to write about it. At first I thought it was small, but after a bit of shooting I found that it was comfortable to hold. I like the way it is made and shaped. The material seems very strong. I had it out during a storm and the water did not seem to bother it. I think others would like this shooter. At about 600 shots I had a tube snap. I think that was my fault not the tube. I am not real accurate maybe 4 of 10 from 30', but I like to swap out slingshots often. Anyway I did a new band set using his fine video with 17/45 tubes. It is now back in action. Sorry I still don't have a camera.
Wayne


----------

